# Opinions on AQHA gelding



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm just looking for some insight on Dallas. I'm wondering what he would be good for. He's only 2 - so not being started yet.

He has Doc O'Lena, Freckles Randle and Skipper W on his papers.

I have been told that he has a long neck, and I can see that his back feet kind of turn out - but thats all I can notice, as I do not have a trained eye. 


Opinions welcomed!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He does have a longer back. 
He's pretty cow-hocked.
He is very very light on bone. Front legs are a little scary.
Long pasterns.
Sickle hocked.
Neck needs some developing.

He does have a very nice shoulder.
Good hindend.

He needs some farrier work. Has some long toes.

Nice color. Lovely tail. Very sweet looking.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would not do anything other than trail riding. His legs look like he will have many problems.


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

churumbeque said:


> I would not do anything other than trail riding. His legs look like he will have many problems.


Hi, could you tell me why? I'm interested in learning about it!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree, he has poor hind legs. He is sickle-hocked, though not as bad as some I have seen. He is, however, cow hocked to a severe degree. Could cause him soundness issues if ridden hard and fast over a period of time (gymkhana events, jumping, etc)
He is bumhigh at this point, but may still level out as he grows. Neck looks long and thin compared to his short back and large head, but again, he needs to fill out more.
I don't see anything wrong with his front legs, other than the fact that his pasterns are quite long and should be more upright, giving him poor support.
Lovely bum and I don't mind his shoulder either, though his belly makes it look small lol


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

lilruffian said:


> I agree, he has poor hind legs. He is sickle-hocked, though not as bad as some I have seen. He is, however, cow hocked to a severe degree. Could cause him soundness issues if ridden hard and fast over a period of time (gymkhana events, jumping, etc)
> He is bumhigh at this point, but may still level out as he grows. Neck looks long and thin compared to his short back and large head, but again, he needs to fill out more.
> I don't see anything wrong with his front legs, other than the fact that his pasterns are quite long and should be more upright, giving him poor support.
> Lovely bum and I don't mind his shoulder either, though his belly makes it look small lol


Hahahah, he does look like a little piggy. 
Hopefully he will look better with time!

His only plans right now are too do some halter classes this summer, and then maybe some Showmanship/Trail classes when he is started next year, depending of course.  

Is there anything that I could do to help his back legs, or no?


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

I would def get him trimmed good. His toes are pretty poor. He is a cutie patootie though! Looks oh so sweet.


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

Larissa said:


> I would def get him trimmed good. His toes are pretty poor. He is a cutie patootie though! Looks oh so sweet.


Thank you! He's getting his feet done this week  

And he definitely knows he's a cutie patootie, but I try not to let it get to his head.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

You may see a huge difference in the way he stands with good & regular farrier care.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

im a sucker for palys haha hes a cutie!

like everybody else has pointed out his back legs are what really pop out to me. I think with constant proper trimming and good muscle development that situation could improve but there's only so much you can do to help out with confo.

I love his big QH bum and he has a nice shoulder. 

super interested to see how he turns out when hes done growing!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Has he been on a regular worming schedule? His big belly could be a worm load, or poor quality nutrition. Either can be improved with better management.


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

Tryst said:


> Has he been on a regular worming schedule? His big belly could be a worm load, or poor quality nutrition. Either can be improved with better management.


Yes he is, he was dewormed 2 weeks ago.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

palominogal said:


> Hi, could you tell me why? I'm interested in learning about it!


 I would be concerned as to how long his pasterns are. Front and back.
Also the way his rear legs are underneath (sickle hock?) Or could be dsld or he may have foundered and is shifting his weight. It is just not a well conformed horse in that area and looks very weak and odd. His left rear pastern is particulary troubling.


----------



## Sino (Jan 12, 2013)

Everyone has expressed the majority of my opinions, and I have to say, those are some pretty scary back hooves. I'd say do what you can for him via farrier work, and try not to put too much stress on those legs. Shoulder is probably his greatest feature at this age.

In three years he'll most likely look a whole lot better, you can't really accurately judge a horse's conformation under 4-5 years (and some breeds mature slower than others).


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Hes adorable but very cow hocked and like others have said that could cause soundness issues. He has a very small head and i a little bit jug headed. I like his badonkydonk and how its rounded off, he has a short back, a little neck, i like how his neck ties in at his shoulders and whithers. Very pretty! Wish you luck in your future with him!


----------

